# Need advice for 2 things on Novice A Obedience



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)

First advice, I am Hard of Hearing and how can I work it out with the judge for on and off leash heel where I need to see the judge face to be able to lip reading? I can hear in general but not this due to noises from people, dogs, and possible echo from the warehouse. I do not want the judge to be behind me that made me to look back that will cause me in awkward walking position and not pay attention where I need to go that would impact my dog performance.

Second advice, on and off leash heel, when the judge say "fast pace", is it allowed to be fast walking pace or is it must be light jogging?

I am having my first Obedience and Rally on next weekend


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

In our area we have a very successful deaf obedience participant. She memorizes the heeling pattern, and asks to go last. It is quite wonderful & amazing. I wish you so much good luck!


----------



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)

Ljilly28 said:


> In our area we have a very successful deaf obedience participant. She memorizes the heeling pattern, and asks to go last. It is quite wonderful & amazing. I wish you so much good luck!


Really? Does all the judges have same heeling pattern on every competitor in same group? Can you elaborate more on how can the Deaf handler deal with the "halt", "face pace", and "slow pace" in random timing call from the judge?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Talk to the judge beforehand, let him/her know your disability and what they can do to help you be able to compete.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Yes. the pattern is the same- but do tell the judge about your hearing handicap and that you're going to try to memorize the heeling pattern, just in case you halt before the judge tells you to, or break into your fast before you're told. 
you don't have to all out run. The judge is looking for a change of pace, and that your dog also changes pace.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes the pattern per class is the same for all participants. I think you will find judges, stewards and other competitors to be very helpful.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

One of my son's is hearing impaired. We always told the judge prior to going into the ring.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Definitely tell the steward who will then tell the judge. The judge has probably dealt with this before and will know how to proceed.
Each participant in the class will do the same heeling pattern, however there is not a "standard" heeling pattern across all of AKC that will be the same from trial to trial.

For the fast, it is the DOG who must show a change pace. If the difference between your normal pace and a fast walk is enough to make your dog adjust his pace to yours, it is OK.

Unfortunately you are not allowed to "opt out" of any portion of any exercise because of a handler's disability. However I have seen many people with disabilities compete and do VERY well. Go for it!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> For the fast, it is the DOG who must show a change pace. If the difference between your normal pace and a fast walk is enough to make your dog adjust his pace to yours, it is OK.


According to Ch 3 Sec 5 of the regs:
"Fast" means that the handler must run, and the handler and dog must move forward at a noticeably accelerated speed.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Your normal, slow, and fast paces should be noticeably different - you as the handler and the dog changing his speed with you. 

How fast you go - doesn't matter, as long as it is noticeably "faster" than your normal pace. 

I've seen people with bad knees or other issues who just can't run, do what they can to change pace even slightly.


----------

